# tactical shotgun options



## 10-2 (Jan 30, 2009)

So I'm looking for a new 12 gauge to coyote hunt with. I want somthing with a pistol grip, adjustable stock, shorter barrel (~18.5"-20") and I prefer a pump.

I'm looking at the mossberg 500 tactical. I don't know much about shotguns other than mossberg and remington.

Are there any other manufacturers out there at offer a similar gun for less money?

Thanks.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

you'll want to make sure that your barrel is threaded for chokes and not a fixed improved cylinder. you cant go wrong with either the mossy or rem. im starting to gather parts for an 870 tactical build myself.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Pretty sure you can get a tactical Binelli Nova as well. I think mossberg pumps are pretty good but, I would say the 870 and Nova are the 2 best and most reliable pump shotguns made.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i own 2 mossberg 500 pumps one is brand new and the other 2 years old. i also got the new 870 tac desert recon model and they both have worked great in the woods when u wana get up close and personal with the dogs. i cant make up my mind wich i like more. i usually take my older 500 out more just because thats my beat around gun. both work great though.


----------

